# Air Navigator



## thewildandelusivebacon (9 Jan 2011)

Hi guys. I was wondering about the air navigator. On the pay scale of the CF, if you scroll down it says "air naigator" then under the air navigator section there is only one rank and one pay grade. (captain) 

So does this mean you can't be promoted.

Thank you.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Jan 2011)

There are no Air Navigators anymore.  We call them ACSO (but they do the same job as before...)

I believe the pay scale only means that you will be paid General Service Officer until your 10th year as a Capt.  Once you get promoted to Maj, you go back to GSO.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I believe the pay scale only means that you will be paid General Service Officer until your 10th year as a Capt.



That should be 10th IPC.  If after ten years as a Capt one does not get promoted their pay will remain at IPC 10.


----------



## dimsum (9 Jan 2011)

I asked about this when I was deployed.  The answer I got was essentially that there were some old-time ACSOs (when they were ANAV) who got this separate pay scale at Capt IPC 10.  That doesn't happen for us now, so we are paid as GSOs.


----------

